# Some Moron is a Fox



## Simo (Jul 11, 2018)

Well, it has come to the attention of the forum that the user, @Some Moron , previously claiming to not actually be an orange rectangle, is in fact a furry.

And, it appears, he is a fox!

Thus let us again vote!


----------



## Ginza (Jul 11, 2018)

I think he’s also a sparkle-fox

And the sneakiest one out there! Trying to tell us he’s not! That’s something only a FOX would do...


----------



## Simo (Jul 11, 2018)

Ginza said:


> I think he’s also a sparkle-fox
> 
> And the sneakiest one out there! Trying to tell us he’s not! That’s something only a FOX would do...



Exactly! Our case is proven.


----------



## Ginza (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> No, fool! Cease and desist!



Yup, exactly what a _fox _would say!


----------



## Simo (Jul 11, 2018)

But @Massan Otter has already come up with your new name: Foxymoron. It's perfect. We can't stop now.


----------



## Simo (Jul 11, 2018)

Yeah, but *Foxy*moron sounds kinda hot.

Trust me, you'll get more dates, and more action, with a name like that!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> The other suggestions were better!



It may not be the best name, but it's the _right _name!


----------



## Simo (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Sounding hot would be a strange choice at my age.



All the more reason to have a name that adds some extra allure!

Besides, you could always get Foxmetic Surgery, and look years younger. You know, maybe a muzzle-lift, or Fotox.


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 11, 2018)

this is his fursona


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Not quite what I meant.


Oi, you're a minor?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 11, 2018)

Yes, it is as I said - his avatar is a minimalistic representation of an orange fox.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Yes. Plot twist! I bet you didn't expect that!


Yeah, now I understand why I'm "too old for sparkles"!


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 11, 2018)

I still think it is Sparkle Dog nomming a stick of Red Leicester.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 11, 2018)

They're beautiful.


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Sparkles are overrated in general, don't take it personally.



Suppose you are going to say that you don't like paste as well.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 11, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Yeah, now I understand why I'm "too old for sparkles"!



If these guys can rock the sparkles, then you can never be too old!


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Define "paste".



stuff used to stick sparkles on with.


----------



## Simo (Jul 11, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> this is his fursona



I knew it!


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

LOL isn't one thread for @Some Moron the furry  not enought?


----------



## Simo (Jul 11, 2018)

Joni said:


> LOL isn't one thread for @Some Moron the furry  not enought?



Well, I thought another one focusing his his Foxymoronic qualities would be good, now that we know he's also a fox!


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 11, 2018)

So is the fursona name Red Leicester the Fox?????


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Simo said:


> Well, I thought another one focusing his his Foxymoronic qualities would be good, now that we know he's also a fox!


He have to realize first, that he's a furry. Like me as I discovered the fandom and watched the whole furry content on youtube at once.


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Water Draco said:


> So is the fursona name Red Leicester the Fox?????


He liked it so, YES.


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 11, 2018)

Yay


----------



## Simo (Jul 11, 2018)

Well, it has to be a relief that he no longer has to hide, and can be openly Foxy, now.

I'll take him to the Fox Pride Parade, with my Fox Friends!


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I liked it because it made me smile!


NO DISCUSSION REQUIRED!!!!


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 11, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> If these guys can rock the sparkles, then you can never be too old!


There's also plenty of sparkling elderly people every year during carnaval at my place. @w@



Joni said:


> LOL isn't one thread for @Some Moron the furry  not enought?


I don't know, these threads look so fun! I come in just for the party!


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 11, 2018)

So Red Leicester. Now all we need is for you to make all the cheesy puns


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 11, 2018)

Sorry


----------



## Simo (Jul 11, 2018)

Oh...there he is now!

The bright one, in the center!


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Don't make me delete my account!


And make a new one. A furry account


----------



## Simo (Jul 11, 2018)

An out and proud Fox!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 11, 2018)

Water Draco said:


> So Red Leicester. Now all we need is for you to make all the cheesy puns



Now that it's all falling into place, I realise that his avatar is actually a single slice of cheese on a piece of burnt toast!


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

Joni said:


> And make a new one. A furry account


No! I value my likes!


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh...there he is now!
> 
> The bright one, in the center!



The magic is broken! NEED FLEX TAPE!!


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 11, 2018)

Joni said:


> The magic is broken! NEED FLEX TAPE!!



Little did Joni know, that soon he would be left alone in a world covered in Flex Tape.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

Flex tape on Joni's face, please.


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Flex tape on Joni's face, please.


NO DISCUSSION REQUIRED!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 11, 2018)

Joni said:


> View attachment 35490


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 11, 2018)

Poor Moron! I can't believe yall been picking on him all day!! Bad Furries! BAD!!


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

My life is complete!


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Poor Moron! I can't believe yall been picking on him all day!! Bad Furries! BAD!!



there is a meme for this somewhere


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Water Draco said:


> there is a meme for this somewhere







This?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm so furryous!!


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I'm so furryous!!


NO just NO


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 35495



I've seen it argued that Jim Henson was a sort of proto-furry, since Kermit was intended to represent him and aspects of his personality.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 11, 2018)

I knew it! @Foxymoron come join us!


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 11, 2018)

I STILL THINK HE IS MADE OF CHEESE. 

He is a cheese fox.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 11, 2018)

Real question is when is he going to make his new account for it?


----------



## Simo (Jul 12, 2018)

Well, the votes are in. And not only is @Some Moron AKA Foxymoron a fox, but 75% of all furs agree that he is also a sneaky, bad, bad, bad fox!


----------



## modfox (Jul 12, 2018)

as a fox this thread offends me


----------



## Simo (Jul 12, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> I knew it! @Foxymoron come join us!



Oh, hey, nice new avi, there. You need sunglasses these days, due to the glare from those high-intensity fires!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 12, 2018)

Simo said:


> Oh, hey, nice new avi, there. You need sunglasses these days, due to the glare from those high-intensity fires!


It's just a picture of the average furry.


----------



## Donkie (Jul 12, 2018)

I approve, also i'm stealing some of these


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 12, 2018)

The similarities are overwhelming. Some Moron is in fact a fox.


*A very bad fox*


----------



## Donkie (Jul 12, 2018)

@A Fox


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 12, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I'm bored. You're accusations are entertaining. Please, continue.


You asked for it.

You are a fox of mighty foxiness made out of delicious cheddar cheese. The white spots on your fur is also cheese, except it is swiss cheese. The black bits are pepper. I know because I said so.


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 12, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Good stuff.


You're welcome OwO

And here I was worried that people were maybe towing the line a little bit.


----------



## Nakita (Jul 13, 2018)

The prosecution presents its evidence, your honor.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 13, 2018)

Guys were saturated with foxes :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 13, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yer from Japan...land of fox worship, Kitsune....you sure you're not a fox, in disguise? Ya sure are as eager as one


I worshipped a fox but he left me for Canada.

I'm crying T^T


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 13, 2018)

What is it with foxes and heartbreak?  Seems to be a regular phenomenon!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 13, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> What is it with foxes and heartbreak?  Seems to be a regular phenomenon!


*Sob*
Foxes are sly and wants to break a bear's heart 

T^T


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 13, 2018)

Nice thread


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 13, 2018)

Great thread. It's killing me.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Great thread. It's killing me.


You'll live!


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 13, 2018)

@Some Moron how is the Sparkle Fox know as Red Leicester today?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 13, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Non-existent.


Its ok, Moron. Lots of Furries are still in the closet. We still love you!


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 13, 2018)

This is how @Some Moron talk to us nowadays... I love how foxxy he is.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 13, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> View attachment 35567
> This is how @Some Moron talk to us nowadays... I love how foxxy he is.


You know me so well.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 13, 2018)

I have succeeded, where others failed... He IS one of us.


----------



## Simo (Jul 14, 2019)

I almost forgot about this thread but a good time to revisit the question...and I'm sure @Some Moron agrees


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Jul 14, 2019)

Just keep them foxy snappers away from me!


----------



## Tyno (Jul 14, 2019)

I'm pretty sure he's a werewolf or a dragon :V


----------



## ArtVulpine (Jul 14, 2019)

This looks interesting:

I think Some Moron is an upright Jenga piece.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2019)

Why, @Simo, why. You torment me! Revenge! >:V


----------



## Simo (Jul 14, 2019)

Some Moron said:


> Why, @Simo, why. You torment me! Revenge! >:V



But the votes are unanimous: and not only that over 70% think you're a bad, sneaky fox!

The case is proven. 

Also the change to a purple color lends more evidence to the 'sparkle fox' theory.


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 14, 2019)

lol I remember this thread. also some moron has a fursona already


----------



## Joni (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 15, 2019)

Foxeeeeeeeeeh


----------

